# Smoothing a rough concrete finish?



## marin guy

I poured a +/- 75 sq. foot concrete slab yesterday and am not satisfied with how the finish turned out. I gave it a "broomed finish" and it's too rough. How can I smooth it out? This new slab also butts up to an existing slab with a satisfactory finish, so I need to be careful at that edge as to not impact the existing slab. Can I sand it, or is there some sort of clear sealer that will fill in and smooth out the imperfections?


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Marin Guy:
To begin with, you can't match new concrete to old. Your finish will 'wear in' after a few years of use but will always look like a different piece of concrete. If it is only a few days old, a concrete rubbing rock and some water will make it look a little smoother.
Glenn


----------



## NOVA Pros

There are other solutions to smoothing out the finish, and to making both slabs of concrete look like one piece.  There are overlay products that you can use that will not only fill in the rough parts of the new slab, but will cover both and make it look like one piece.  If you find a decorative concrete company, they can help you with your issues.

There are a few really good decorative concrete contractors in Northern VA.  There are also some articles posted on http://www.novapros.com/blog about other concrete issues you may be interested in.

Allison


----------

